# Rumor: Knicks Offering Trades To Memphis



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> With less than a month to go before the draft, the Grizzlies are in exploratory mode with the No. 2 overall pick -- from trading up in order to pry No. 1-in-waiting Blake Griffin from the Los Angeles Clippers to moving down and acquiring an established NBA player.
> 
> 
> "We've had a good amount of activity, and it will increase the closer we get to draft night," said Wallace, the Grizzlies' general manager. "There's a different level of activity when you're at No. 2. You can say the draft starts when we pick."
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/HeadlineStories.asp


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I wish Nate was ours for another year. I think he might have been trade bait to try and lure memphis away from the second pick. We could only dream lol.


----------

